# Kardinalitäten und Aggregationen in einer DB rausfinden?



## letonin (17. Feb 2008)

hoi
würde gerne wissen wie man an die Kardinalitäten und Aggregationen in einer DB rankommt. Welche Methode im DatabaseMetadata Interface eignet sich dazu?


----------



## letonin (23. Feb 2008)

geht das mit vll mit Hibernate? Also mein Lehrer meinte, dass es nicht so gescheit funktioniert
Weiß denn keiner etwas?


----------



## Guest (23. Feb 2008)

Beschreibe genauer, was du vor hast. All diese Informationen kriegst du über die Fremdschlüssel der Tabellen heraus.
Wenn es dir aber um ein OR-Mapping geht, ist das was anderes.


----------



## letonin (23. Feb 2008)

Ich möchte wissen, ob jetzt zwischen den Tabellen ne 1:1, 1:M oder N:M Relation besteht.
Geht es vielleicht mit der Methode getCrossReference(..) im DatabaseMetaData Interface?


----------

